# Darin.........



## Bonnie (Nov 10, 2004)

A picture as requested


----------



## 5stringJeff (Nov 10, 2004)

Make it a bit bigger...

And why didn't you tell us that you look like Christina Aguilera circa 2001?


----------



## dmp (Nov 10, 2004)

As flattered as I am - that is NOT me.


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 10, 2004)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Make it a bit bigger...
> 
> And why didn't you tell us that you look like Christina Aguilera circa 2001?



Jeff Im not sure how to mak the pic bigger, not as comp saavy as I should be.  Instructions???


----------



## 5stringJeff (Nov 10, 2004)

Darin can probably tell you better than I.


----------



## dmp (Nov 10, 2004)

You can't really 'make' the photo larger...you have to scan the photo at a higher resolution, or take a larger-resolution photo.

Here's a large resolution photo:

Note attached:


----------



## 5stringJeff (Nov 10, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Here's a large resolution photo:



Bonnie, please note that "large resolution" does not mean "freaky bug eyes."  It means a bigger photo with good quality.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 10, 2004)

any good sites that will help ya crop etc. or do I just need to get the software ?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 10, 2004)

You can use microsoft paint in a bind.
or powerpoint if ya got it.


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 10, 2004)

Well actually I have the software and the larger picture, I just don't know how to attach as a larger than 100 pixel photo.
Darin nice bug eyes  LOL


----------



## dmp (Nov 10, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Well actually I have the software and the larger picture, I just don't know how to attach as a larger than 100 pixel photo.
> Darin nice bug eyes  LOL




If you want to send the original I'll help you get it posted.

darin.pemberton[at]gmail.com


----------



## jimnyc (Nov 10, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> If you want to send the original I'll help you get it posted.
> 
> darin.pemberton[at]gmail.com



Or let me know when exactly someone will post it and I will temporarily increase the attachment size allowed.


----------



## dmp (Nov 10, 2004)

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Or let me know when exactly someone will post it and I will temporarily increase the attachment size allowed.



The issue isn't the attachment size, afaik - I've attached images up to 1024, iirc...maybe her machine reduces the size somehow? I dunno..

either way, she's purdy.   More importantly, she's wise beyond her years.


----------



## jimnyc (Nov 10, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> either way, she's purdy.



Agreed!  :wank:


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 10, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> If you want to send the original I'll help you get it posted.
> 
> darin.pemberton[at]gmail.com



Boy Darin not likely I can trust you with a picture, I may wind up with no clothes on or two heads.............Thanks anyway.  LOL

How do you attach as a thumbnail??


----------



## jimnyc (Nov 10, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Boy Darin not likely I can trust you with a picture, I may wind up with no clothes on or two heads.............Thanks anyway.  LOL



No clothes? PLEASE send it to Darin!


----------



## dmp (Nov 10, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Boy Darin not likely I can trust you with a picture, I may wind up with no clothes on or two heads.............Thanks anyway.  LOL
> 
> How do yo attach as a thumbnail??




Ouch...very ouch! :-/


----------



## 5stringJeff (Nov 10, 2004)

I will vouch for Darin's integrity in posting the original, unadulterated picture.

(Darin you better not screw me on this! )


----------



## jimnyc (Nov 10, 2004)

Bonnie, just attach the original picture in it's full size just like you did the last one. I've increased the limitations and it should accept it.


----------



## dmp (Nov 10, 2004)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I will vouch for Darin's integrity in posting the original, unadulterated picture.
> 
> (Darin you better not screw me on this! )




I only screw w/ ppl's pics who don't mind that sorta thing.  Jim eats it up - and is an easy target, cuz he's a steeler's fan.  You don't seem to mind it - although I can't remember altering a pic of yours since you did that "Girls of Walmart Playboy" thing.


----------



## jimnyc (Nov 10, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Jim eats it up - and is an easy target, cuz he's a steeler's fan.



I don't mind being a target, all in good fun. I've seen much worse done to others so I'm thankful.


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 10, 2004)

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Bonnie, just attach the original picture in it's full size just like you did the last one. I've increased the limitations and it should accept it.



Am I going to regret this??????  OYYY


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 10, 2004)

Please For The Love Of God.....
Post The Pic Already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmp (Nov 10, 2004)

jimnyc said:
			
		

> I don't mind being a target, all in good fun. I've seen much worse done to others so I'm thankful.




...did I mention he's a great sport with it?


----------



## dmp (Nov 10, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Please For The Love Of God.....
> Post The Pic Already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




...or Not.  It's none of my business if she doesn't wanna deal with the dozens of Leg-humpers sending her 20 PM's a day.

(shrug)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 10, 2004)

Leg humpers!!!!! 
:rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 10, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...or Not.  It's none of my business if she doesn't wanna deal with the dozens of Leg-humpers sending her 20 PM's a day.
> 
> (shrug)


Don't give away our plan =d=, you're going to scare her off!


----------



## dmp (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm serious - as guys we aren't forced to fend off horny, lonely guys (in most cases) trying to fullfill some fantasy via the net.


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 10, 2004)

Darin your not going to give me tentacles or anything right?????


----------



## dmp (Nov 10, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Darin your not going to give me tentacles or anything right?????




Bonnie - I typically don't mess with photos - as I stated, unless I know the person doesn't care.  There was a Photoshop War thread last year, where everyone in the thread was fair-game...right after I joined. I don't gratuitously manipulate ppl's pics to embarrass them.  Not sure why, but it bothers me to think you think I would. 

In that 'post your pic' thread I started, I didn't jack w/ anyone's pics, did I?? Cept Jim..he doesn't count.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 10, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Darin your not going to give me tentacles or anything right?????


      
Nice pic!
I promise I wont send you 20 pms a day!


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 10, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Bonnie - I typically don't mess with photos - as I stated, unless I know the person doesn't care.  There was a Photoshop War thread last year, where everyone in the thread was fair-game...right after I joined. I don't gratuitously manipulate ppl's pics to embarrass them.  Not sure why, but it bothers me to think you think I would.
> 
> In that 'post your pic' thread I started, I didn't jack w/ anyone's pics, did I?? Cept Jim..he doesn't count.




Okay I trust you!!


----------



## jimnyc (Nov 10, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> *Jim gazing at Bonnies pic



:wank:


----------



## krisy (Nov 10, 2004)

Bonnie,you are a very pretty lady. Your hair is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 10, 2004)

krisy said:
			
		

> Bonnie,you are a very pretty lady. Your hair is gorgeous!!!!



Krisy Thank you!!  Do you have a picture posted?  Id like to find some good ones of my babies (cats) LOL and post them.  Animals can be the hardest subjects to photograph!!


----------



## nakedemperor (Nov 10, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Krisy Thank you!!  Do you have a picture posted?  Id like to find some good ones of my babies (cats) LOL and post them.  Animals can be the hardest subjects to photograph!!



My puppies =)


----------



## NATO AIR (Nov 11, 2004)

bonnie, you look very nice and i hope you don't get 20 PM's a day.


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 11, 2004)

nakedemperor said:
			
		

> My puppies =)




They look so angelic when they are sleeping :halo:


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 11, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> bonnie, you look very nice and i hope you don't get 20 PM's a day.



Well thank you!  Im sure it will all be fine  LOL


----------



## Dan (Nov 11, 2004)

Bonnie, did you get my PMs????? Why won't you answer me!!!!

Just kidding, nice pic, though.


----------

